# المنتديات الترفيهية > منتدى الصور > قسم التصوير الضوئي >  >  صور بقيع الغرقد رجب 25/1430

## نبراس،،،

هذا تصويري داخل البقيع رجب 25/1430 

شروق الشمس
 
(الحمام الصادقي)ليتني كنت على قبرك ظلا ليتني،،،اوحمااما صادقيا والبقيع موطني
 
أئمة البقيع وقبوورهم تصهرهاا حرارة الشمس
 

 
قبر ام البنيين سام الله عليهاا
 

قبور زوجات النبي صلى الله عليه واله
 

قبر حليمة السعدية مرضعة النبي 
 
قبر ابراهيم ابن النبي محمد صلى الله علية واله
 
نفس القبر من زاوية اخرى
 

قبر اسماعيل ابن الامام الصادق سلام الله عليه
 

قبر محفوور داخل البقيع (لا احد يخااف) 
 
هذه قبوور الجرحى الذين سقطوا في معركة احد ومعركة الحره
 وبعدها نقلوا للمدينة واستشهدوا ودفنوا في البقييع 
 

مقبرة شهداء احد والحمزة سلام الله عليهم
 

يسعدني كثييرا ابدااء رأيكم 
دمتم بخيير

----------


## فرح

اللهم صل على محمدوعلى آله الطاهرين
ماشاء الله 
اخوووي *نــــــــبرااس،،،،*
التصويييييييير جدا راااائع سلمت الانامل الطاهره
وقلبك الصادق الموالي حبا لااهل البيت عليهم  السلام
ليتني كنت هنااااك عند قبوركم ائمتي لااجري الدمع الهتون 
واشاااافي قلبي الحزين من حزن هذه الدنيا....
سلام الله عليكم سادتي قبوركم في قلوب شيعتكم 
تندبكم ليل نهار ...
تسلم ويعطيك العااافيه ومرحوم الوالدين 
رزقنا الله واياكم في الدنيا زيارتهم وفي الاخره شفاعتهم
نسألك الدعاء لجميع المؤمنين والمؤمنات 
تقبل تحياتي معطره بطيب محمدواهل بيته الطاهرين
اممم خيي اضع اسمك حفاظا ع حقوقك.. :embarrest: تحب لعنااادتستاهلي كف :wink:  :wacko:

----------


## نبراس،،،

اهلا اختي فرح 
الله يرزقش الوصوول واذا وصلتي لاتنسينا من الدعااء 
هههه انتي تدري اني ما اعرف احط اسمي ع الصوور وافشلتااه
لكن اذا عندش الصلاحيه و تقدري اكون لك من الشاكريين
فرح كل الشكر لك ولتوااصلك 
دمتي بخيير

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اخوي نبراس تصوير رائع جدا 
يعطيك العافية 
يالله يالله بالوصول

----------


## eman.7

قبر محفوور داخل البقيع (لا احد يخااف) 



هذي القبر شكلي بخليه حق الوهابيه ارميهم كلهم مرة وحده بلا رحمة مثل مايعاملونه اعاملهم كذا بلا رحمة


تحياتي...

----------


## نبراس،،،

> اخوي نبراس تصوير رائع جدا 
> يعطيك العافية 
> يالله يالله بالوصول



 
مشكووره خييه على هذه الزياره 
تقبلي تحياتي 
موفقين لك ل خيير

----------


## نبراس،،،

> قبر محفوور داخل البقيع (لا احد يخااف) 
> 
> 
> 
> هذي القبر شكلي بخليه حق الوهابيه ارميهم كلهم مرة وحده بلا رحمة
>  مثل مايعاملونه اعاملهم كذا بلا رحمة
> 
> 
> تحياتي...



 
اشكر لكم هذه الزيارة
تحيااتي لكم

----------


## مياس

اللهم صلِ على محمد وآل محمد

السلام عليهم جميعاً ورحمة الله وبركاته أبداً ما بقينا وبقي الليل والنهار..
إشتقنا لزيارتهم (ع) ..
والصور زادت الشووووق ..
يعطيك العافيه أخي نبراس ونسألك الدعاء للزيارة والوصول قريباً..
دُمت بخير

----------


## مغروه بس معذوره

*صور رائع* 
*الله يعطيكـ 1000عافيه* 
*والله لايحرمنا من تفاعلكـ*
*في انتظار جديدكـ*
*تحيتي’ْ~*
*مغروره بس معذوره*

----------


## نبراس،،،

> اللهم صلِ على محمد وآل محمد
>  اللهم صلِ على محمد وآل محمد
> السلام عليهم جميعاً ورحمة الله وبركاته أبداً ما بقينا وبقي الليل والنهار..
> إشتقنا لزيارتهم (ع) ..
> والصور زادت الشووووق ..
> يعطيك العافيه أخي نبراس ونسألك الدعاء للزيارة والوصول قريباً..
> 
> دُمت بخير



 
اشكرك اختي مياس على هذه الزياره 
والله يرزقكم الوصوول يارب عاجلا غير ااجد
تحياتي لكم دمتي بخيير

----------


## نبراس،،،

> *صور رائع* 
> 
> *الله يعطيكـ 1000عافيه* 
> *والله لايحرمنا من تفاعلكـ*
> *في انتظار جديدكـ*
> *تحيتي’ْ~*
> 
> *مغروره بس معذوره*



 
مشكووره مغرووره  على هذه الزياره 
تحياتي لكم

----------


## أمل الظهور

*اللهم صل على محمد وآله* 


*الله يرزقنا زيارتهم وشفاعتهم بالاخره* 


*الصور شوقتنا اكثر واكثر ربي يبلغنا  ويبلغكم الوصول* 


*ربي يعطيك العافيه*

----------


## نبراس،،،

> *اللهم صل على محمد وآله* 
> 
> 
>  *اللهم صل على محمد وآله* 
> *الله يرزقنا زيارتهم وشفاعتهم بالاخره* 
> *ياارب* 
> 
> *الصور شوقتنا اكثر واكثر ربي يبلغنا ويبلغكم الوصول* 
> *الله يرزقش الوصوول*  
> ...



 
أمل الظهور
اشكرك واشكر زيارتك 
تحياتي لك

----------


## كبرياء

آآآه أبغى أروووح أعشششق ذآك المكآآن مووت ... :<
يآآرب ترزقنـآ ... 
كآن تصوير رآآآئع إأخوي ..~
ربي يرزقنآ ويآك هالمكآن ..~!
سي يوو

----------


## نبراس،،،

> آآآه أبغى أروووح أعشششق ذآك المكآآن مووت ... :<
> يآآرب ترزقنـآ ... 
> كآن تصوير رآآآئع إأخوي ..~
> ربي يرزقنآ ويآك هالمكآن ..~!
> سي يوو



 
KIpRyAa ..}!~
الله يرزقنا وياكم جميعا الوصوول يارب
تحياتي لكم دمتي بخيير

----------


## جنى الورود

اشكرك أخي نبراس على الصورحلوة الله يرزقناواياك الوصول في القريب العاجل :signthankspin:

----------


## نبراس،،،

> اشكرك أخي نبراس على ال
> صورحلوة الله يرزقناواياك الوصول في القريب العاجل



مشكوووره جنى الورد على هذه الزياره 
تحياتي لك دمتي بخيير

----------


## صفآء الروح

*صور في قمة الروعة*
*عقبال ما نروح احنا بعد اهناك*
*الله يعطيك الف عافية اخوي نبراس*
*ربي ما يحرمنا من روعة جديدك*
*تقبل تحياتي*
*دمت بخير*

----------


## نبراس،،،

> *صور في قمة الروعة*
> 
> *عقبال ما نروح احنا بعد اهناك*
> *الله يعطيك الف عافية اخوي نبراس*
> *ربي ما يحرمنا من روعة جديدك*
> *تقبل تحياتي*
> 
> *دمت بخير*



 
نهـــ إحساس ـضة
الله يرزقكم الوصوول ياارب 
اشكرك واشكر زيارتك الطيبه 
تقبلي تحياتي  دمت بخيير

----------


## حساسه بزياده

صور تحلق معها الأرواح لتلك البقاع

----------


## نبراس،،،

> صور تحلق معها الأرواح لتلك البقاع



 
مشكووره خييه على هذه الزياره 
الله يرزقكم الوصوول 
دمتي بخيير

----------


## شذى الزهراء

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد
السلام على أهل بيت النبوة وموضع الرساله ومختلف الملائكه
سلام على ائمة البقيع .سلام على الائمة المظلومين .سلام على تلك القبورة المهدمه
صور رااائعه تحزن القلب لرؤياها وشوقاً لزيارتهاا
تسلم اخوي نبراس ع التغطيه الحلوووة
والله يتقبل منك الزيارة وكل سنة
 ان شاء الله من زوار آل بيت محمد عليهم السلام
الله يعطيك الف عافيه
وماننحرم من جودك المعطاء
دمت بحمى الرحمن

----------


## نبراس،،،

> اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد
> اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد
> السلام على أهل بيت النبوة وموضع الرساله ومختلف الملائكه
> سلام على ائمة البقيع .سلام على الائمة المظلومين .سلام على تلك القبورة المهدمه
> صور رااائعه تحزن القلب لرؤياها وشوقاً لزيارتهاا
> فعلا تحزن القلب
> تسلم اخوي نبراس ع التغطيه الحلوووة
> والله يتقبل منك الزيارة وكل سنة
> ان شاء الله من زوار آل بيت محمد عليهم السلام
> ...



اختي شذى اشكرك كثيرا على هذه الزياره الطيبه
واشكرك على هذا الدعاء والله يكتبنا واياكم 
من زوار العتبات  الطاهره
تحياتي لك دمت بخيير

----------

